

Get Google’s New Search Bar Now - methodin
http://www.pcworld.com/article/245313/get_googles_new_search_bar_now.html

======
swasheck
Interesting. I've already got it. This will take some warming-up to. The old
"Google" search page shows up with the new menu on the left.

When you start typing in the search field for anything in particular, the
field jumps up to the top.

